# What illness do i have if i think the TV talks to me directly?



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I've finally given up on watching TV because it's literally ruined my life all over , what do you suggest I do?


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd say some form of psychosis, possibly Schizophrenia.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If you realize that the TV is not talking to you directly and that thinking that way is abnormal, you aren't "nuts". If you thought the TV talking to you was perfectly fine then you'd probably be shizophrenic or have some psychosis of some kind.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Cletis, but their are MANY reasons for hullucinations. Don't jump to conclusions. We anxious folks have lots of crazy, scary thoughts. Its our specialty. I once had the same scary thought that "what if the TV was communicating to me specifically?" I realized I had not slept well for years etc and rejected this thought as goofy and even funny.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Elaborate abit more. Do you mean as if you're having a one way conversation with the telebox?

The only disorder I know you can get off a tv is square eye syndrome and that's only if you sit too close to the tv or watch it for too long.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

With something like, say, schizotypal personality disorder, you might feel AS IF the TV is talking to you, though you're still rational enough to realize it's not REALLY happening...does that sound like it might fit?

People with schizotypal PD aren't "crazy" or outright delusional though they can have some bizarre thoughts. Plus FairleighCalm has a good point in mentioning the bizarre thoughts that regular old anxiety can give us.

Your best bet is seeing a professional before it might get worse.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive had thoughts being afraid that the tv was talking to me


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Mild retardation.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

paranoid schizophrenia.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

lad said:


> *Elaborate* abit more. Do you mean as if you're having a one way conversation with the telebox?
> 
> The only disorder I know you can get off a tv is square eye syndrome and that's only if you sit too close to the tv or watch it for too long.


I think powerfull intelligence services are spying on my life , and they don't even care if I get arrested by the police , they just do what they do , and they spy on my life , then they pass on the information to powerful people around the world , so they can harass me better , the TV channels that spy on me the most are CNN , BBC , France24 , Deutsche Welle , and Russia today , so that's it some people are spying on my life somehow I can't possibly fathom so still they pass the information to world leaders...

either that , or

i'm such a unique person that my actions are unique too so I feel so special that makes me paranoid


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Mild retardation.


thank you


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

In your earlier post you said that you're diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia, so...


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

How old are you and how long have you been spied on?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

kast said:


> In your earlier post you said that you're diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia, so...


well , to be honest , the paranoid I came up with myself , but I was diagnosed with schizophrenia , schizoaffective , ocd , bipolar and so on


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

whattothink said:


> How old are you and how long have you been spied on?


i'm almost 29 and I'm being spied on for about 8 years since I was this weird student / intruder in canada


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> With something like, say, schizotypal personality disorder, you might feel AS IF the TV is talking to you, though you're still rational enough to realize it's not REALLY happening...does that sound like it might fit?
> 
> People with schizotypal PD aren't "crazy" or outright delusional though they can have some bizarre thoughts. Plus FairleighCalm has a good point in mentioning the bizarre thoughts that regular old anxiety can give us.
> 
> Your best bet is seeing a professional before it might get worse.


Schizotypal was my first thought as well. I'd need to know more about OP to make a fair judgement, but the topic title is exhibit A of Schizotypal thinking.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

yourfavestoner said:


> Schizotypal was my first thought as well. I'd need to know more about OP to make a fair judgement, but the topic title is exhibit A of Schizotypal thinking.


I have delusions of persecution , I think most people are out there to hurt me , except few nice guys , like I think every single key I press on my keyboard is recorded in the CIA or mossad and then they pass that information to news agencies so they can harass me better... what more information do you need?


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

yourfavestoner said:


> Schizotypal was my first thought as well. I'd need to know more about OP to make a fair judgement, but the topic title is exhibit A of Schizotypal thinking.


The severity of his symptoms far exceed those of SPD; these are thorough delusions.

hammerfast, these ideas of persecution are all in your head, man. It can all go away with the right meds. I suggest you have a chat with your doctor so you can get things figured out and back on the road to progress. I really wish you good luck.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

whattothink said:


> The severity of his symptoms far exceed those of SPD; these are thorough delusions.
> 
> hammerfast, these ideas of persecution are all in your head, man. It can all go away with the right meds. I suggest you have a chat with your doctor so you can get things figured out and back on the road to progress. I really wish you good luck.


thank you , but meds make me furious and the first people I attack are my parents who I don't really want to attack anymore ;(


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

hammerfast said:


> thank you , but meds make me furious and the first people I attack are my parents who I don't really want to attack anymore ;(


Maybe they're the wrong meds. Are you seeing a psychiatrist? Maybe you should seek a second opinion in regards to medication and diagnosis.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

whattothink said:


> Maybe they're the wrong meds. Are you seeing a psychiatrist? Maybe you should seek a second opinion in regards to medication and diagnosis.


I've seen like at least 10+ psychiatrists , does schizophrenia stand for schizo - free - nia?


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

hammerfast said:


> I've seen like at least 10+ psychiatrists , does schizophrenia stand for schizo - free - nia?


ya. I don't know then. Schizophrenics often have periods of symptoms and periods of remittance. Maybe you're just going through the ebb phase of your illness? In any case, you should make an appointment with your psychiatrist asap to maybe hedge a full-blown psychotic episode and get you thinking more clearly again.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

My first post was a joke not to be offensive or anything hopefully you didn't get offended. Seroquel, Abilify, or Zypexa are some good medication to treat your condition.

Do you have trouble sleeping? How your sleeping habits? Do you use drugs?

Marijauna can induce the same feelings in me oddly enough.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

whattothink said:


> The severity of his symptoms far exceed those of SPD; these are thorough delusions.


Yep...getting that feeling after reading further posts and threads here. :um

I'd second all the suggestions of seeking professional help, even if help in the past hasn't been the most useful, though I realize this suggestion often isn't heeded when one isn't thinking clearly...


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

Cletis said:


> If you realize that the TV is not talking to you directly and that thinking that way is abnormal, you aren't "nuts". If you thought the TV talking to you was perfectly fine then you'd probably be shizophrenic or have some psychosis of some kind.


yea because you notice its irrational thoughts OP, then its probably just your mind f*cking with you. Its not abnormal because too much tv can do that to you. Good luck try to focus on other things and be conscious about your thoughts


----------

